
Ask HN: I don't need money, so what's the benefit to Y Combinator? - forgottenacc56
Say I&#x27;m developing some awesome new thing, but I&#x27;ve built it on my own.<p>I don&#x27;t need money, but I wonder if it&#x27;s in my interests to join YC anyway. Trouble is I&#x27;m not sure I see the benefits outside the money?<p>Can someone point me to the benefits of being in YC apart from the cash?
======
atsaloli
The network? "YC doesn’t end on Demo Day. We and the YC alumni network
continue to help founders for the life of their company, and beyond."
[http://www.ycombinator.com/](http://www.ycombinator.com/)

~~~
forgottenacc56
Is this real or marketingspeak? Are there YC companies here who can describe
what the actual benefits are of being a member of YC?

My understanding of all venture capitalists is that they like to sell their
business expertise, contacts, network, but does this really amount to anything
ordinary they just want a slice of the company?

